# Food Safety News Sun 3/8/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 8, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 3/8/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* The FDA’s latest leafy greens action plan is more of the same*
By Timothy D. Lytton on Mar 08, 2020 12:05 am Opinion The FDA’s newly released 2020 Leafy Greens STEC Action Plan offers a well-worn list of produce safety agenda items. Like previous agency action plans, this latest plan pledges support for efforts to encourage good agricultural practices (known as “GAPs”), make inspections more reliable, and enhance outbreak investigations. Since the first GAPS for fresh produce...  Continue Reading


* FSAI data shows food recalls up slightly in Ireland*
By News Desk on Mar 08, 2020 12:03 am The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) issued an average of two alerts per week in 2019 about products subject to withdrawal or recall. This past year, a 107 alerts were issued made up of 55 food alerts and 52 food allergen alerts compared to 56 and 46, respectively in 2018. Food alerts relate to...  Continue Reading


----------

